# New Info on whats in Traeger Pellets



## team c

I thought I would share what I recently learned about Traeger pellets. After getting my AMNPS I looked to find pellets in my local area. I wanted 100% flavor wood. Went to my local hardware store and was told the Traegar pellets were 100% of what they say on the bag, if they said apple they were 100% apple and so on. Got four 20lb bags of different flavors for $12.99 each and was out the door. A  few weeks later from scanning the web I learned that no one it seemed was really sure what the make up of the Traegar pellets was! Some said they were 100% alder or oak with flavor oils, some said a mix, and on and on. I was told that if you call Traeger and ask they will tell you they don't know or if you send a email inquiring whats in the pellets then they reply that it is proprietary information. I live in Oregon about 15 minutes from Traeger offices so called them to get it straight from the horses mouth. Talked to a very nice rep Lisa. She did not know what the make up of the pellets was, and said that info only the pellet mill knows.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






After some back and forth she said she would try and get me some info and took my #. I would have bet anyone 100 bucks that I never would hear back from her but today she called me and said she got a note from the mill with a breakdown of whats in the pellets.

The base wood if you are on the west coast is alder and the east coast is oak.

Mesquite or Hickory 100% base wood (alder or oak) with flavor oils no actual Mesquite or Hickory wood in the pellet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Apple, Pecan or Cherry 70% base wood 30% Apple, Pecan or Cherry wood

Maple 100% Maple wood

Alder on the west coast is 100% Alder on east coast 70% oak 30% Alder

Oak on the east coast is 100% Oak on the west coast 70% Alder 30% Oak

So no more Traegar pellets for me. If your only use for pellets is a AMNPS your best bet is 100% flavor wood. Todd is the only person I found who sells a *variety* of 100% Flavor wood pellets. They are a little expensive with shipping but you get what you pay for and he only sells quality stuff. He currently gives you a sample of Oak pellets with your order of the AMNPS but I would suggest he change the sample to something like Hickory since so many pellets are Oak based so then people could really taste the difference of his pellets compared to others.

If I was using pellets for a pellet smoker instead of a AMNPS then I would get a Oak based blend with 30% flavor wood for more consistent heat output. The ones I see with the best reviews are BBQr's Delight

Since my only use for pellets is my AMNPS after all the research I went with a 100% flavor wood blend. Hickory, Cherry, Hard Maple and Apple from Cookingpellets.com called Perfect Mix. Was $54.00 including shipping for 40lbs. They also carry the AMNPS on their site and I believe Todd sells their Perfect mix pellets in smaller sizes on his.

Hope this info helps some of you. Thanks to everyone on the forum, you have helped me make some great food.


----------



## ronrude

Thanks for the info.  I tried some Traeger pecan and was kind of wondering about them.  I guess as long as I know what is there, i can live with that.  Some people blend anyway.


----------



## chef willie

Thx for the info. I see them at Costco every now and then and always wondered 'what' was in their pellets as the bag had no info on it. Their units still seemed to expensive to me, especially now with them being made in China.


----------



## pokey

FWIW Another source for a variety of 100% flavor-wood pellets is Barbecuewood.com. I've been burning it in my Traeger pellet-fired grill with good results. Don't have the AMNPS yet, though, so I can't report on that.


----------



## tjohnson

Good Info!

I've heard of companies using Hickory and Mesquite Oils in their pellets, but honestly thought it was B.S.

Guess it's really happening!

It's frustrating that Pellet Manufacturers do not have to explain what's inside the bag

I tested hundreds of pounds of pellets and found that most will burn in my gadget

Some better than others.

BBQr's Delight performed very well, and Candy Sue stands behind her pellets

Todd


----------



## swcalder

Man is this nice info. I have had a Traeger for years and always wondered. Thanks


----------



## meldo-q

So does switching your pellet types chance your traeger at all.  Do temps stay relativly the same??  Just bought a traeger and was looking through the forums before I fire it up this weekend.


----------



## tjohnson

MELDO-Q said:


> So does switching your pellet types chance your traeger at all. Do temps stay relativly the same?? Just bought a traeger and was looking through the forums before I fire it up this weekend.


Lots of pellets to choose from out there

IMHO: Some better than others.......

Try a few different brands, and stick with what you like best

"Blended Pellets" are pellets that have been mixed with oak or alder wood.  Some believe that blended pellets produce better btu's.

TJ


----------



## cohoho

I just ordered apple and pecan Traeger pellets to burn in my Amaz. Hope they work ok  smoking pellets are not so easy to find in northern B.C.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Cohoho said:


> I just ordered apple and pecan Traeger pellets to burn in my Amaz. Hope they work ok smoking pellets are not so easy to find in northern B.C.


They should burn ok but they will not have the flavor of Todd's 100% pure Smoke Wood. It's not that Alder or Oak don't taste good, it's just if I want Apple, I want 100% Apple not a blend. A-MAZE-N Products has Canadian distributors, see the website, so you should not have an issue getting the Good Stuff that Todd sells...JJ

http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp


----------



## daron jake

So living in Iowa I should be ok buying traeger oak pellets and get 100%. Thanks !


----------



## jet1959mo

I didn't find it too hard to find the same answer you posted Team C. Specifically says Oak or Alder is used.


----------



## geerock

I tried several brands in my Traeger before I went to BBQ DELITE.  Never looked back.  Now BBQ Delite is a blend with oak as a base wood, but I've been smoking with oak for over 2 decades.  What surprises me a bit is that people will blend differentvwoods for a smoke but when its blended for you the base wood is called "filler'.


----------



## migraine

If you want to try, look into Habitat 4 Humanity's RESTORE in your area.  I find them at my local one quite often.  They are returns from Costco.  Some have a some wear, and some look brand new.  Largest one they sell(075) went for $300-$350.  Traeger honors the warranty..so far.  The baby with hi/med/low setting only was $175 a few weeks ago.  :~)

To be fair to them, I had a stripped gear and the send me a new motor assembly.  No begging required. 

as for their Traeger pellets...they suck.  Bear Mountain are easily available 3 miles from me and seem to be better.

I received the fathers day special from Amaz'n and they send me 5 pounds of pecan, so I will be experimenting with them

as a 100% heat source and then one with 100% heat source plus additional tube smoker.  So I still have a few weeks to go.

I did do a chicken with bear mountain pecan and Todd's 100% pecan pellets in the new 12" tube smoker and was well flavored even though the skin was still a bit to rubbery(2 hours  initial smoke at 215*-ish, then finished at 275*-300, it think)

I'm starting to warm up to the traeger, even though the unit I have is too big for me.  So Far, I'm thinking I still like my MB analog smoker with mods better.  But that could change...if it does, I'll probably look for med size and sell the bigger one.

-Brian


----------



## smokin italian

Thanks for the info on the Traeger Pellets Team C.  

I was wondering what was in the Traeger pellet because they are one of the few BBQ pellets I have found in my area in So Cal and the only pellets I've ever tried.  I've heard a lot of people say that Alder base for the pellets is not as flavorful as oak and causes more ash in your pit as well.  I've wanted to try Bear Mountain pellets, I've heard a lot of good reports on the forum about them, but the cost for shipping is crazy unless your buying a pallet.  I decided I would tray a couple of bags just to see for myself if there was a big difference in flavor and the ash and heck with the shipping cost (3 bags cost $47.97 shipping cost $59.85) I *was *going to place and order, that was until I found that Bear Mountain pellets are also made from Northwestern Alder as the base wood for all their pellets.  

So you guys that have tried both Traeger and Bear Mountain pellets please help me understand why I should pay the extra shipping cost for the same blend of Alder and flavor wood?


----------



## fungus

I can confirm this. I heard from Canadian Traegar dealer. Here in Ontario we get product from the Georgia plant product which is mostly oak and some amount of the indicated wood added.

Gus


----------



## brewster

Has anyone tried JC's smoking wood pellets?  And if so are they a "blend" as well?  And for any Canadians, I came across bbqpellets.ca.  Just looking over it as they say they have free shipping right now...


----------



## kennyp1114

Team C said:


> I thought I would share what I recently learned about Traeger pellets. After getting my AMNPS I looked to find pellets in my local area. I wanted 100% flavor wood. Went to my local hardware store and was told the Traegar pellets were 100% of what they say on the bag, if they said apple they were 100% apple and so on. Got four 20lb bags of different flavors for $12.99 each and was out the door. A  few weeks later from scanning the web I learned that no one it seemed was really sure what the make up of the Traegar pellets was! Some said they were 100% alder or oak with flavor oils, some said a mix, and on and on. I was told that if you call Traeger and ask they will tell you they don't know or if you send a email inquiring whats in the pellets then they reply that it is proprietary information. I live in Oregon about 15 minutes from Traeger offices so called them to get it straight from the horses mouth. Talked to a very nice rep Lisa. She did not know what the make up of the pellets was, and said that info only the pellet mill knows.  :hit: After some back and forth she said she would try and get me some info and took my #. I would have bet anyone 100 bucks that I never would hear back from her but today she called me and said she got a note from the mill with a breakdown of whats in the pellets.
> 
> The base wood if you are on the west coast is alder and the east coast is oak.
> 
> Mesquite or Hickory 100% base wood (alder or oak) with flavor oils no actual Mesquite or Hickory wood in the pellet :wtf1:
> 
> Apple, Pecan or Cherry 70% base wood 30% Apple, Pecan or Cherry wood
> Maple 100% Maple wood
> Alder on the west coast is 100% Alder on east coast 70% oak 30% Alder
> Oak on the east coast is 100% Oak on the west coast 70% Alder 30% Oak
> 
> So no more Traegar pellets for me. If your only use for pellets is a AMNPS your best bet is 100% flavor wood. Todd is the only person I found who sells a *variety* of 100% Flavor wood pellets. They are a little expensive with shipping but you get what you pay for and he only sells quality stuff. He currently gives you a sample of Oak pellets with your order of the AMNPS but I would suggest he change the sample to something like Hickory since so many pellets are Oak based so then people could really taste the difference of his pellets compared to others.
> 
> If I was using pellets for a pellet smoker instead of a AMNPS then I would get a Oak based blend with 30% flavor wood for more consistent heat output. The ones I see with the best reviews are BBQr's Delight
> 
> Since my only use for pellets is my AMNPS after all the research I went with a 100% flavor wood blend. Hickory, Cherry, Hard Maple and Apple from Cookingpellets.com called Perfect Mix. Was $54.00 including shipping for 40lbs. They also carry the AMNPS on their site and I believe Todd sells their Perfect mix pellets in smaller sizes on his.
> 
> Hope this info helps some of you. Thanks to everyone on the forum, you have helped me make some great food.


J looked up the pelkets from Todd and they are also mixed woods. They're great though and i doubt you'll every get 100% unless you have the trees on your property. Luckily i have hickory and oaks and it needs thinning. The only thing about green wood is you have to ley it season for about a year. I use pellets now because i had to cut a tree down and can't use the wood because it taste bitter. Pellets leave a nice clean flavor to food and i love them.


----------



## bear55

Well I just purchased 140 pounds of assorted Traeger pellets from Essential Hardware for 11.99 per 20 pounds (free shipping).  We'll see how they are.  I too, would have wanted 100% flavor wood but deep down I knew it wasn't the case.

Richard


----------



## kennyp1114

Team C said:


> I thought I would share what I recently learned about Traeger pellets. After getting my AMNPS I looked to find pellets in my local area. I wanted 100% flavor wood. Went to my local hardware store and was told the Traegar pellets were 100% of what they say on the bag, if they said apple they were 100% apple and so on. Got four 20lb bags of different flavors for $12.99 each and was out the door. A  few weeks later from scanning the web I learned that no one it seemed was really sure what the make up of the Traegar pellets was! Some said they were 100% alder or oak with flavor oils, some said a mix, and on and on. I was told that if you call Traeger and ask they will tell you they don't know or if you send a email inquiring whats in the pellets then they reply that it is proprietary information. I live in Oregon about 15 minutes from Traeger offices so called them to get it straight from the horses mouth. Talked to a very nice rep Lisa. She did not know what the make up of the pellets was, and said that info only the pellet mill knows.  :hit: After some back and forth she said she would try and get me some info and took my #. I would have bet anyone 100 bucks that I never would hear back from her but today she called me and said she got a note from the mill with a breakdown of whats in the pellets.
> 
> The base wood if you are on the west coast is alder and the east coast is oak.
> 
> Mesquite or Hickory 100% base wood (alder or oak) with flavor oils no actual Mesquite or Hickory wood in the pellet :wtf1:
> 
> Apple, Pecan or Cherry 70% base wood 30% Apple, Pecan or Cherry wood
> Maple 100% Maple wood
> Alder on the west coast is 100% Alder on east coast 70% oak 30% Alder
> Oak on the east coast is 100% Oak on the west coast 70% Alder 30% Oak
> 
> So no more Traegar pellets for me. If your only use for pellets is a AMNPS your best bet is 100% flavor wood. Todd is the only person I found who sells a *variety* of 100% Flavor wood pellets. They are a little expensive with shipping but you get what you pay for and he only sells quality stuff. He currently gives you a sample of Oak pellets with your order of the AMNPS but I would suggest he change the sample to something like Hickory since so many pellets are Oak based so then people could really taste the difference of his pellets compared to others.
> 
> If I was using pellets for a pellet smoker instead of a AMNPS then I would get a Oak based blend with 30% flavor wood for more consistent heat output. The ones I see with the best reviews are BBQr's Delight
> 
> Since my only use for pellets is my AMNPS after all the research I went with a 100% flavor wood blend. Hickory, Cherry, Hard Maple and Apple from Cookingpellets.com called Perfect Mix. Was $54.00 including shipping for 40lbs. They also carry the AMNPS on their site and I believe Todd sells their Perfect mix pellets in smaller sizes on his.
> 
> Hope this info helps some of you. Thanks to everyone on the forum, you have helped me make some great food.


J looked up the pellets from Todd and they are also


----------



## kennyp1114

kennyp1114 said:


> I looked up the pellets from Todd and they are also


All i can say is they are excellant. You got a heck of a deal!!


----------



## ir2old

I have a Black Olive wood pellet grill, I have had endless issuers with Lil Devil pellets from Oregon. Biggest issue is getting grill up to temperature, actually almost going out on occasion, so this week I bought some Traeger "cherry" pellets and wow the temp came up like it should.

But a bag of Traeger pellets here in Northern Canada is $2395.00 plus taxes as opposed to Lil Devil at $16.95 same size bag.

Have you had any experience with Lil Devil Pellets

Don


----------



## smokinadam

Ir2old said:


> I have a Black Olive wood pellet grill, I have had endless issuers with Lil Devil pellets from Oregon. Biggest issue is getting grill up to temperature, actually almost going out on occasion, so this week I bought some Traeger "cherry" pellets and wow the temp came up like it should.
> But a bag of Traeger pellets here in Northern Canada is $2395.00 plus taxes as opposed to Lil Devil at $16.95 same size bag.
> Have you had any experience with Lil Devil Pellets
> Don


that's one expensive bag 2395.00 [emoji]128521[/emoji] the price was that high probably because of the cherry I would assume. I use lumberjack with no issues.


----------



## inkjunkie

$2395.00?


----------



## bregent

inkjunkie said:


> $2395.00?


Probably a big bag ....


----------



## inkjunkie

bregent said:


> Probably a big bag ....


Would hate to be the one to try and lift it....


----------



## welshrarebit

I'll ship you traeger pellets for $500.00! [emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------



## aeroforce100

bregent said:


> Probably a big bag ....


Better be a really BIG bag!


----------



## aeroforce100

inkjunkie said:


> $2395.00?


Don't forget, those are Canadian Dollars.


----------



## jpclarke246

what dose AMNPS stand for?


----------



## fungus

A-maze-n pellet smoker


----------



## ir2old

I also live in Terrace BC and have a Black Olive Pellet BBQ made in Victoria, I used Traeger Pellets but prefer Lil Devil pellets bought from our local Home Depot (X Rona)

my email is [email protected]    Don


----------



## bbqtrail

I was browsing through some Traeger patents and found this:

Flavored wood pellet with wood oil
https://www.google.com/patents/CA2521734C


----------



## ir2old

Yes Lil Devil $16.95 less 10% if I order 10 bags never heard of the lumberjack pellets maybe not avail in BC Canada


----------



## ak1

Ir2old said:


> I have a Black Olive wood pellet grill, I have had endless issuers with Lil Devil pellets from Oregon. Biggest issue is getting grill up to temperature, actually almost going out on occasion, so this week I bought some Traeger "cherry" pellets and wow the temp came up like it should.
> 
> But a bag of Traeger pellets here in Northern Canada is $2395.00 plus taxes as opposed to Lil Devil at $16.95 same size bag.
> 
> Have you had any experience with Lil Devil Pellets
> 
> Don


Wow, at 2395.00 I'll personally drive from Ontario with ten bags for you.


----------



## ir2old

Biggest issue with any pellets I found is them hanging up, have to poke them now and again or at times no fuel, no fire


----------



## smokinadam

Lumberjack pellets are out of Heyward,WI. They use alot of different shipping companies and if you know someone that owns a small business that wants to sell them up there I'm sure they will quote you a price shipped. 

Best price I'll probably ever get was when I got my skid. But when the smoker is on 2 to 3 days a week it's worth it.


----------



## inkjunkie

Used some Louisiana pellets the other day when smoking cheese. They are supposed to be 100% wood....no junk added. They did not have the chemical smell of the Bear Mountain stuff. I filled the AMNPS and put it under the fire grate of the Egg. Seemed to be a bit less oil over where the AMNPS was sitting...but still quite a bit of it...


----------



## tannerwooden

I don't smoke, but I think I have some information you all might like to here. I recently purchased an Uuni 2 pizza oven. Google it if you want to learn about it. Long story short, it burns wood pellets to create the ultra-high heat (800+ F) needed to make neapolitan style pizza's.

I'm a builder, so I spend a lot of time in my local Home Depot where I saw a 20 lb bag of Traeger Hickory pellets for $15. I have since learned this is not a great price. Oh well. Anyway, I fired up the Uuni 2 with these pellets for the first time and got very frustrated. It was not working as advertised. Not getting as hot as the creators advertised. Later, after some research, I found that Bear Mountain pellets have a reputation for burning hot. I bought these and the difference was like putting nitrous oxide in a car. ROARING FLAMES. I don't knock Traeger for their slow burning pellets. For a bbq, I'm sure low and slow is great.

I AM knocking them for the "Flavor Oils." The hopper for the Uuni 2 is not like a pellet BBQ. The pellets sit in a tub directly over the fire. As the fire burns down, they just fall down the hopper. The hopper has a scoop for filling it which sits on top of the tube. Besides just heat, it was a hugely different experience burning the Traeger pellets and the Bear Mountain pellets. The Bear Mountain pellets were a clean burn with a pleasant smoke smell. The Traeger pellets left a sticky, brown residue on the tube and the hopper scoop that I'm fairly certain will never come off. I'm certain of this because residue dripped onto my thumb while I was using the scoop. Four days later, I still haven't gotten this residue off. Two days later, it smelled like a mixture between liquid smoke you can buy at your grocery store and the smell on your clothes after camping a week.

My theory now is that the "Flavor Oils" are just liquid smoke. Not cool, Traeger.


----------



## inkjunkie

tannerwooden said:


> I don't smoke, but I think I have some information you all might like to here. I recently purchased an Uuni 2 pizza oven. Google it if you want to learn about it. Long story short, it burns wood pellets to create the ultra-high heat (800+ F) needed to make neapolitan style pizza's.
> 
> I'm a builder, so I spend a lot of time in my local Home Depot where I saw a 20 lb bag of Traeger Hickory pellets for $15. I have since learned this is not a great price. Oh well. Anyway, I fired up the Uuni 2 with these pellets for the first time and got very frustrated. It was not working as advertised. Not getting as hot as the creators advertised. Later, after some research, I found that Bear Mountain pellets have a reputation for burning hot. I bought these and the difference was like putting nitrous oxide in a car. ROARING FLAMES. I don't knock Traeger for their slow burning pellets. For a bbq, I'm sure low and slow is great.
> 
> I AM knocking them for the "Flavor Oils." The hopper for the Uuni 2 is not like a pellet BBQ. The pellets sit in a tub directly over the fire. As the fire burns down, they just fall down the hopper. The hopper has a scoop for filling it which sits on top of the tube. Besides just heat, it was a hugely different experience burning the Traeger pellets and the Bear Mountain pellets. The Bear Mountain pellets were a clean burn with a pleasant smoke smell. The Traeger pellets left a sticky, brown residue on the tube and the hopper scoop that I'm fairly certain will never come off. I'm certain of this because residue dripped onto my thumb while I was using the scoop. Four days later, I still haven't gotten this residue off. Two days later, it smelled like a mixture between liquid smoke you can buy at your grocery store and the smell on your clothes after camping a week.
> 
> My theory now is that the "Flavor Oils" are just liquid smoke. Not cool, Traeger.


Bear Mountain pellets are made with oils as well. I have used them several times in the AMNPS under the fire grate in out Big Green Egg. After 6 hours they leave a very heavy circle of an oily substance on the bottom of the grate. I recently switched over to Louisiana pellets. Same time frame the circle was about half the diameter from the Bear Mountain pellets...and nowhere near as thick...


----------



## smokinadam

tannerwooden said:


> I don't smoke, but I think I have some information you all might like to here. I recently purchased an Uuni 2 pizza oven. Google it if you want to learn about it. Long story short, it burns wood pellets to create the ultra-high heat (800+ F) needed to make neapolitan style pizza's.
> 
> I'm a builder, so I spend a lot of time in my local Home Depot where I saw a 20 lb bag of Traeger Hickory pellets for $15. I have since learned this is not a great price. Oh well. Anyway, I fired up the Uuni 2 with these pellets for the first time and got very frustrated. It was not working as advertised. Not getting as hot as the creators advertised. Later, after some research, I found that Bear Mountain pellets have a reputation for burning hot. I bought these and the difference was like putting nitrous oxide in a car. ROARING FLAMES. I don't knock Traeger for their slow burning pellets. For a bbq, I'm sure low and slow is great.
> 
> I AM knocking them for the "Flavor Oils." The hopper for the Uuni 2 is not like a pellet BBQ. The pellets sit in a tub directly over the fire. As the fire burns down, they just fall down the hopper. The hopper has a scoop for filling it which sits on top of the tube. Besides just heat, it was a hugely different experience burning the Traeger pellets and the Bear Mountain pellets. The Bear Mountain pellets were a clean burn with a pleasant smoke smell. The Traeger pellets left a sticky, brown residue on the tube and the hopper scoop that I'm fairly certain will never come off. I'm certain of this because residue dripped onto my thumb while I was using the scoop. Four days later, I still haven't gotten this residue off. Two days later, it smelled like a mixture between liquid smoke you can buy at your grocery store and the smell on your clothes after camping a week.
> 
> My theory now is that the "Flavor Oils" are just liquid smoke. Not cool, Traeger.


this is very intriguing because when I was cleaning our traeger up north the other week there was alot of residue on the bottom of the grill. I know recently my family all uses lumberjack and I have them and only burnt them in my pellet grill and notices no residue when I clean the bottom out.


----------



## tannerwooden

Interesting. I bought the "Hickory" pellets. It looks like the ones they make for pellet stoves are oak. I wonder if "Hickory" is just oak with flavor oils. I didn't get any residue when I used the Bear Mountain pellets though. I also have pellets for wood stoves available from Wilco as well for less than 1/2 the price. I read that there is no difference in manufacturing between the stove pellets and the "food safe" pellets. However, I can't see much of a way to verify this. The author of the article said to just call the manufacturer.


----------



## spriggs

I checked out bbqpellets.ca and  its no way free shipping  40lb bag or pellets was 120 for shipping,  ships from amazion.com looking to get an amnps and some pellets but don't know where to get some 100% flavor wood. and  I'm not paying a crazy amount for shipping. I just got a mes 40 propane.


----------



## mummel

Yeah everything I have read is to avoid Traeger pellets.  I've very happy with my A-MAZE-N's pellets.  I'd like to try the Cookingpellets at some point for due diligence sake but big TUs for A-MAZE-N.


----------



## mneeley490

I have heard that if you use any pellets other than Traeger's in a Traeger, it will void the warranty?


----------



## mummel

No.


----------



## mneeley490

mneeley490 said:


> I have heard that if you use any pellets other than Traeger's in a Traeger, it will void the warranty?





mummel said:


> No.


Apparently, it does:  http://www.traegergrills.com/support/faq

*Can I substitute homemade barbecue pellets, other brands of pellets, or heating fuel pellets for Traeger-brand barbecue pellets?*

No. In fact, doing so will void your Traeger Warranty. Our barbecue pellets are made exclusively from natural food-grade hardwoods and are free of contaminants such as chemicals, petroleum, dirt or sand, or corrosion-causing salt from wood harvested from coastal areas. The pellets are designed specifically to optimize the performance of your Traeger. They are manufactured and packaged at our own mill according to strict specifications for density, hardness, and moisture content. The safety and/or performance of your grill may be compromised if you substitute any fuel other than Traeger-brand barbecue pellets.


----------



## mummel

I wonder when they updated their T&Cs?  This is news to me.  I've read multiple posts where people said no.  Its like buying a BP car and only being allowed to put BP gas in it and not Chevron gas.  Seems like a scam to me.  How do they know what pellets have been used?


----------



## bregent

mummel said:


> I wonder when they updated their T&Cs?  This is news to me.  I've read multiple posts where people said no.  Its like buying a BP car and only being allowed to put BP gas in it and not Chevron gas.  Seems like a scam to me.  How do they know what pellets have been used?


It's always been in their warranty T&C as far as I know.  Folks that suggest that it does not void the warranty are doing so based on the fact that it:

1) would be difficult to prove

2) could be illegal as it may violate the prohibition of tie-in sales in the Magnuson-Moss act. http://www.mlmlaw.com/library/guides/ftc/warranties/undermag.htm


----------



## pafret

I was trolling the net out of curiosity about the ingredients in "food grade" pellets for BBQ smokers.  I came across this thread and some other interesting information about the quality of the pellets being sold as food grade.  According to the author on the BBQ Guru forum there is no difference from those sold as pellet stove fuel.  The article is titled "What are Food Grade Wood Pellets" and can be read at the link below.  I copied the conclusion and that is also below.

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:DoNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:DoNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif]

http://seriousbirder.com/blogs/what-are-food-grade-wood-pellets/

Final Word on Wood Pellets for Food

These answers are quite telling.  When you go out to buy your wood pellets, you want to be safe, use a good product and enjoy the quality of food you produc*e*.  Because you are spending $40 for a bag of pellets does not mean you are getting a better product or safer product than a well researched $8 bag of the same wood.  I might get criticized for saying this, but the reality is that it’s true.  If you want to save money and use wood heating pellets, call the plant where it is manufactured first.  Ask the big questions, they don’t mind.  Ask them all the questions above, you’d be surprised at the answers.  I’ve told them I want to use their product in my smokers and BBQ’s.  They would typically say that there is no reason you can’t.  They sometimes throw in the caveat, “But I don’t know what kind of hardwood we use, could be maple or cherry”.  Wow, how bad can that be.  The worst I’ve ever heard is that a company blends and produces soft and hardwood pellet.  So I simply don’t use that brand.  But there are many brands for heating products that are pure hardwood.  Do your research, one phone call can and you can be off on a new pellet adventure.  I smoke and BBQ a lot with wood pellets.  I used hundreds of pounds of pellets a year.  Nowhere near what a wood pellet stove or furnace uses.  But I can save a lot of $$ buying premium heating pellets and use my savings to buy a a couple bags of mesquite or hickory wood pellets.  Maybe even a beef brisket or prime rib


----------



## muralboy

I'd be concerned about using heating pellets based on the assumptions made in this article.  The author offers no credentials that or data other than "conversations" he had with companies in the "industry".  The final disclaimer in the article should be a red flag

"The opinions expressed in the product reviews and commentary on this web site are solely those of the original author.  The author is not associated with any of the product manufacturers and does not gain financially from any of the reviews and comments contained within this web site.  All product reviews are a combination of objective and subjective commentary and opinion, and therefore open to discussion and further opinions."

The one point that could be a valid point is the lack of uniform standards for food grade pellets: moisture, ash, actual content, etc.


----------



## areallynicegirl

Most of the heating pellets around here aren't hardwood, they're Doug fir. Not good eats.


----------



## gpb11

pafret said:


> According to the author on the BBQ Guru forum there is no difference from those sold as pellet stove fuel.  The article is titled "What are Food Grade Wood Pellets" and can be read at the link below.  I copied the conclusion and that is also below.
> 
> http://seriousbirder.com/blogs/what-are-food-grade-wood-pellets/


Did you scroll down through the comments and note this one from "Uncle Jed"?


> *Uncle Jed*  July 30, 2014 at 4:42 pm  #
> 
> Ive been in the Pellet and Pellet Stove business for 22 years now. We have over 23,000 Retail Customers.
> We sell 35-50,000 tons of pellets a year.
> I’ve sold pellet grills since 1992.. sold a lot of em.
> I USED to say “it didn’t matter, just use any hardwood pellet”. many manufactures said “that was OK”.
> UNTIL one day i had a customer that bought a stove from us a month Earlier, he brought it in for inspection.
> It had a Golf Ball Size Hole in the side of the fire pot (made of Ductile Iron, what an exhaust manifold is made of). Also had big holes in the baffles above the fire pot . I asked him “what kind of pellets he was using?” he said “Premium Hardwood from up in Michigan”. I said “something is wrong here, do you have a bag?” he gave us a bag . I sent the sample in for complete lab analysis. The Lab Analysis showed that the wood pellet producer had used some TREATED LUMBER SHAVINGS in his pellets. These Chemicals destroyed this mans Pellet Stove in less than a month.
> My lingering question was” what would have happened if someone had used THAT PELLET in their BBQ”? They would likely gotten Very Sick or worse yet DEAD. From that moment forward our staff was never allowed to say “Just use any hardwood pellet” in a BBQ again.
> I believe its important to use a pellet where the Pellet Mill and all the conveyors etc are being lubricated with Food Grade Grease and Oils.
> Use Pellets made from wood where they know exactly what wood /raw material goes into them.
> Raw material should never touch the ground.
> Remember, what you cook with ends up in/on the food you and your family eat.
> Thanks
> Uncle Jed


----------



## pafret

muralboy said:


> I'd be concerned about using heating pellets based on the assumptions made in this article.  The author offers no credentials that or data other than "conversations" he had with companies in the "industry".  The final disclaimer in the article should be a red flag
> 
> "The opinions expressed in the product reviews and commentary on this web site are solely those of the original author.  The author is not associated with any of the product manufacturers and does not gain financially from any of the reviews and comments contained within this web site.  All product reviews are a combination of objective and subjective commentary and opinion, and therefore open to discussion and further opinions."
> 
> The one point that could be a valid point is the lack of uniform standards for food grade pellets: moisture, ash, actual content, etc.


I agree with you, the disclaimer is boilerplate CYA due to the litigious nature of our society.  The part of the article that interested me was that the pellets are claimed to be food safe yet none of the companies list the contents on the bags nor could they tell what was in them without contacting their supplier.  My original concern was that these pellets might have toxic binders.  According to what I have read there is no binder needed for the ring extrusion mills, but I became aware that the wood types being used was anybodies guess. 

As to whether the mill operator adheres to the guidelines given to the author of the article, there is no way of telling other than you get poor tasting Q.  Without rigid quality control procedures there isn't even a minimal guarantee that these pellets are food safe.  I know they have been in wide use and no one has raised a flag yet.  I just do not like the idea that a safe product can suddenly become an adulterated, unsafe product with no one being the wiser.  The pellets used for heating at least Identify the wood mix, hard, soft or both.

For now I am sticking with my wood chunk generator.  It produces copious, dense smoke; I can't get TBS but I can shut off the generator whenever I like.


----------



## gpb11

When you call up a pellet maker and ask what's in their pellets you'll be told what that person believes to be the truth at that time.  The question though is whether that will remain true tomorrow, next week, next month, next year, etc.

Here's how I see it:

When a company is selling "heating pellets" they have no legal obligation to ensure they're safe to be used to cook food over.  It may well be they are safe for that due to coincidentally aligned incentives.  Yet they have no reason to ensure that remains true in the future.   Since they're not marketing/selling them for use with food there's no reason for them to ensure everything going into the pellets is safe to cook over.

Conversely when a company is selling "cooking pellets" there's an implied suitability for cooking food over the pellets.  That creates a specific incentive to ensure nothing potentially harmful ends up in the pellets.  No, there's no guarantee they'll follow this, but they're betting the company if they don't ensure the inputs are safe to cook over.  

It's kind of like riding around in your pickup without a seatbelt.  People go their whole lives without ever having an accident.  Yet they're rolling the dice every time they pull out into traffic.

IMHO the odds of a problem with 100% hardwood heating pellets is miniscule.  But I'd be trusting my family's health to the pellet makers continue doing something they have no strong incentive to keep doing.  I simply don't have enough faith in humanity to do that.  Not for a few bucks a month.


----------



## gpb11

pafret said:


> Without rigid quality control procedures there isn't even a minimal guarantee that these pellets are food safe.  I know they have been in wide use and no one has raised a flag yet.  I just do not like the idea that a safe product can suddenly become an adulterated, unsafe product with no one being the wiser.  The pellets used for heating at least Identify the wood mix, hard, soft or both.


Not sure if you're referring to heating or cooking pellets with this, but I'd say that if a company markets pellets as being for grilling/cooking they're creating an inherent legal duty for themselves to ensure nothing unsafe goes into the pellets, and that includes such things as lubricants used for the extrusion dies.

With some (non-Traeger) brands of cooking pellets they do identify the wood types used.  For example CookinPellets states: 


> Our Cooking Pellets are 100% Hardwood with NO fillers. Some companies use oak or alder as a filler.
> 
> This is not bad but it will make a less flavorful bbq smoke or cook.
> 
> Our Pellets have NO additives or binders added!
> 
> We have decided to offer only 2 types of bbq wood pellets (smoking pellets). It is our _*Perfect Mix.*_  And 100% Hickory. We have done extensive testing with loads of different meat and types of pellets. We have talked with some of the biggest competition teams and restaurants that use pellets and they all agree that a good MIX is the answer! Our  _*Perfect Mix*_is Hickory, Cherry, Hard Maple and Apple.No Oak or Alder...Just 100% of the top hardwoods. The way we make this recipe never changes so it has a very consistent flavor. Great for short cooks like chicken, burgers, pork chops, fish and awesome for long smokes like pulled pork, brisket, turkey, whole pigs, whatever you smoke or cook the _*Perfect Mix*_delivers a good smoke flavor without having to have 12 different containers stacked up in the garage. I'm not saying you shouldn't use the other 100% variety woods. I am just trying to make it easier for those that want a great consistent smoke or cook with less hassle and our PERFECT MIX will deliver just that!!
> 
> We also offer our 100% Hickory. It is just that, Hickory.
> 
> We only use heart-woods, no outer bark, no reclaimed wood, no scrap, no oil additives, no binders!!


----------



## pafret

Hello Uncle Jed;

Your experience with the stove pellets was exactly my concern in searching for information about food grade pellets.  Before I retired, I visited ITT's Rayonier Forest Products Division  in Shelton Washington, about twenty years ago.  The Testing Laboratory did heavy duty chemical analysis of  boxcar loads of wood from all over the country.  They analyzed for moisture, bark, chemical variations and a plethora of other factors.  They provided detailed analysis of raw material inputs, to pulp paper mills, chemical conversion plants such as those that produce vanillin (synthetic vanilla) and other users.  They did fractional distillation of wood slurrys, producing both kinds of alcohol, turpentines etc.  At that time there were about 380 commercial products derived from wood chemical manipulations.

My point in this is that the laboratory maintained rigid quality control over the input and the process, in numerous plants throughout the US on a real time basis.  The customer group was linked through their own network to the lab and sensors provided constant surveillance of the manufacturing processes.  All this to make Paper and Vanilla.  When I read that the contents of "food grade" pellets wasn't known to a fine point it made me very nervous.

I am sure that any of the producing mills will at on time or another run into a shortage of raw material or a supplier will buy the wrong floor sweepings.  A burned out stove is a major aggravation;  you or your family dying from toxic pellets will ruin your day for certain.  Until I see some kind of stringent control of what is going into food grade pellets, I will pass.

pafret


----------



## pafret

gpb11 said:


> Not sure if you're referring to heating or cooking pellets with this, but I'd say that if a company markets pellets as being for grilling/cooking they're creating an inherent legal duty for themselves to ensure nothing unsafe goes into the pellets, and that includes such things as lubricants used for the extrusion dies.
> 
> With some (non-Traeger) brands of cooking pellets they do identify the wood types used.  For example CookinPellets states:


Hello gpb11;

My concern is with the cooking pellets.  The quote from the CookinPellets company you listed is what I would expect as a minimum.  They are still being a little cute with the appeal to not needing boxes of different kinds of woods.  Yes, that is a convenience but on the other hand I have read numerous posts form zealots, of the virtues of various wood species for smoking.  There is as much difference of opinion as there is about which wines are better and what they should be paired with.  De gustibus non est disputandem.   I regard the one kind fits all as the Ernest and Guilio Gallo jug wine approach.  However it does simplify their production process and probably lowers the cost. 

I am still leery of  pellets; when I can't trust the food in supermarkets which comes from certain countries, it is difficult to trust food related items coming from an industrial process.   My original concern was that there might be binders in the pellets, but I learned that there weren't any needed for high volume extrusion mills.  The use of die lubricant oils is another issue, again - where did it come from?  If it is Asia, no thanks - those people have been known to filter used crankcase oil and sell it as cooking oil.


----------



## gpb11




----------



## gpb11

tannerwooden said:


> My theory now is that the "Flavor Oils" are just liquid smoke. Not cool, Traeger.


I'd recommend reading Traeger's patents on using flavor oils.  They're publicly available via patents.google.com  In a nutshell they are used for (a) reducing transport costs of flavor woods like hickory to where the pellets are made or (b) used for non-wood flavors like the "Garlic" or "Onion" pellets Traeger used to sell.

I didn't save the links when I looked them up, sorry.

FWIW I'm not intending to defend Traeger.  I won't do business with them myself but more for deceptive business practices, specifically the specious claim that using non-Traeger pellets would void the grill warranty.  (Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act)


----------



## johnmeyer

This thread is a little old, but I thought I should provide the link to the patent mentioned in the last post:

http://www.google.com/patents/CA2521734C?cl=en


----------



## daveomak

kennyp1114 said:


> Team C said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would share what I recently learned about Traeger pellets. After getting my AMNPS I looked to find pellets in my local area. I wanted 100% flavor wood. Went to my local hardware store and was told the Traegar pellets were 100% of what they say on the bag, if they said apple they were 100% apple and so on. Got four 20lb bags of different flavors for $12.99 each and was out the door. A  few weeks later from scanning the web I learned that no one it seemed was really sure what the make up of the Traegar pellets was! Some said they were 100% alder or oak with flavor oils, some said a mix, and on and on. I was told that if you call Traeger and ask they will tell you they don't know or if you send a email inquiring whats in the pellets then they reply that it is proprietary information. I live in Oregon about 15 minutes from Traeger offices so called them to get it straight from the horses mouth. Talked to a very nice rep Lisa. She did not know what the make up of the pellets was, and said that info only the pellet mill knows.  :hit: After some back and forth she said she would try and get me some info and took my #. I would have bet anyone 100 bucks that I never would hear back from her but today she called me and said she got a note from the mill with a breakdown of whats in the pellets.
> 
> The base wood if you are on the west coast is alder and the east coast is oak.
> 
> Mesquite or Hickory 100% base wood (alder or oak) with flavor oils no actual Mesquite or Hickory wood in the pellet :wtf1:
> 
> Apple, Pecan or Cherry 70% base wood 30% Apple, Pecan or Cherry wood
> Maple 100% Maple wood
> Alder on the west coast is 100% Alder on east coast 70% oak 30% Alder
> Oak on the east coast is 100% Oak on the west coast 70% Alder 30% Oak
> 
> So no more Traegar pellets for me. If your only use for pellets is a AMNPS your best bet is 100% flavor wood. Todd is the only person I found who sells a *variety* of 100% Flavor wood pellets. They are a little expensive with shipping but you get what you pay for and he only sells quality stuff. He currently gives you a sample of Oak pellets with your order of the AMNPS but I would suggest he change the sample to something like Hickory since so many pellets are Oak based so then people could really taste the difference of his pellets compared to others.
> 
> If I was using pellets for a pellet smoker instead of a AMNPS then I would get a Oak based blend with 30% flavor wood for more consistent heat output. The ones I see with the best reviews are BBQr's Delight
> 
> Since my only use for pellets is my AMNPS after all the research I went with a 100% flavor wood blend. Hickory, Cherry, Hard Maple and Apple from Cookingpellets.com called Perfect Mix. Was $54.00 including shipping for 40lbs. They also carry the AMNPS on their site and I believe Todd sells their Perfect mix pellets in smaller sizes on his.
> 
> Hope this info helps some of you. Thanks to everyone on the forum, you have helped me make some great food.
> 
> 
> 
> J looked up the pelkets from Todd and they are also mixed woods. They're great though and i doubt you'll every get 100% unless you have the trees on your property. Luckily i have hickory and oaks and it needs thinning. The only thing about green wood is you have to ley it season for about a year. I use pellets now because i had to cut a tree down and can't use the wood because it taste bitter. Pellets leave a nice clean flavor to food and i love them.
Click to expand...



*Kenny, morning....  I don't know if you are still around BUT....  You made an error describing Todd's pellets...   You owe the man an apology due to your misrepresenting his pellets....    His pellets have always been 100% flavor wood from the trees that describe them...   EXCEPT for his combination pellets....  and others that are described as "combination" etc....

Below is an excerpt from his website.....

A-MAZE-N-PELLETS are made from 100% Flavor Wood. Each A-MAZE-N-PELLET flavor is a 100% natural product with no added fillers, binders or oils. For example, if you order Apple, you get 100% Apple Wood in the pellet, not 20% - 30% Apple Wood and 70% - 80% Oak or Alder.

NEW "Pitmaster's Choice" Pellets are a perfect balance of Hickory, Cherry and Maple, to give your food a wonderful smoked flavor.*


----------



## kennyp1114

DaveOmak said:


> *Kenny, morning....  I don't know if you are still around BUT....  You made an error describing Todd's pellets...   You owe the man an apology due to your misrepresenting his pellets....    His pellets have always been 100% flavor wood from the trees that describe them...   EXCEPT for his combination pellets....  and others that are described as "combination" etc....
> 
> Below is an excerpt from his website.....
> 
> A-MAZE-N-PELLETS are made from 100% Flavor Wood. Each A-MAZE-N-PELLET flavor is a 100% natural product with no added fillers, binders or oils. For example, if you order Apple, you get 100% Apple Wood in the pellet, not 20% - 30% Apple Wood and 70% - 80% Oak or Alder.
> 
> NEW "Pitmaster's Choice" Pellets are a perfect balance of Hickory, Cherry and Maple, to give your food a wonderful smoked flavor.*


I don't make up stuff!If I read the pellets were mixed it would be on the website or the bag. I don'the remember where, so don'the call me out six months later.


----------



## daveomak

If I had seen the mistake you made, six months ago, I would have mentioned it then...   

Please take the time to find and quote the site where you found the misinformation...  Todd does not deserve to be misrepresented...  

Thanks for doing that....  Dave


----------



## bregent

kennyp1114 said:


> I don't make up stuff!If I read the pellets were mixed it would be on the website or the bag. I don'the remember where, so don'the call me out six months later.


You are mistaken. 

Todd's Pellets have been 100% flavorwood for as long as I've known about them - much longer than 6 months ago.


----------



## outfitter

I have been using a traeger pellet grill for a number of years now. I am also a employee at Cabelas. The Cabelas brand pellets work without fault in this grill. We have many outstanding flavors and I have used them all making some of the most tasting and satisfying meets and entrees.


----------



## david orona

I have used 3 different brands of pellets in my Traeger: the obvious one, Traeger, and then Lumberjack and Cooking Pellets. To date, Lumberjack is my favorite but they are the most expensive of the 3. Right now I am using Cooking Pellets and two things are obvious: ash produced by the Traeger pellets is much less than cooking pellets (the Cooking Pellets produce ash that is much "coarser", or bigger flakes, Traeger ash is very fine), and, smoking temps are higher with the Traeger pellets, usually about 30 degrees. That would mean, theoretically, that I would use less Traeger pellets, but I don't really care about that. I don't get all wrapped up in BTU's produced by the pellets, my only concern is flavor. And for that reason Lumberjack is still my favorite, there was a very noticeable difference from the very first time I used them.


----------



## hagar

I have been using LumberJack brand pellets for over a year now and love them. I order in bulk with a bunch of guys I know who have pellet grills too. Bbqpelletsonline.com is where I order from. They have blends but its 60% base oak and 40% flavor wood along with 100% flavor wood pellets. I really enjoy the flavor of the pellets and so do all the other guys. If you can get a group together and place a bulk order its the way to go. We only ordered 1 ton at first to see if the pellets were any good, then we went ahead and ordered 5 more tons. Pellet grill popularity has really taken off where I live so I will be placing another order late summer early fall for probably 5+  tons[emoji]128512[/emoji]

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## lennonpearson

Hi all. I am new to smoking. I saw that the traeger pellets are cut and use oil for flavor. Is there a good pellet that is pure in flavor wood? And if it is a different brand of pellet, will it still work just as good in a traeger? Thanks a lot!


----------



## muralboy

Cookin Pellets and Lumberjack.  Perfect Mix from CP is a nice balanced blend of woods.  CP also offers 100% hickory.  Amazon Prime is the way to go if you are making a small buy. Call them direct if looking to do a bulk buy. 

Lumberjack has a large selection of wood pellet types ncluding hickory, pecan, apple, etc, as well as many blends. Check for a local seller, or online. Good deals if looking at a large buy too.


----------



## crewzar

I have a new Traeger grill and confirmed the contents of their pellets they were very adamant that they do not use oils in their hickory or mesquite pellets.  I am allergic to oak, maple and birch so I need a new source of pellets.

But, what brand of pellets are compatible with this grill?  

I saw Amazen pellets, lumberjack, and cooking pellets recommended as 100% flavored wood are there any performance difference i should be aware of?  Which one works best with the traeger grill?

Thanks


----------



## snyderman

Hi guys,

   this whole pellet conversation has been intriguing. I know a little about wood and ash, and the temp. difference and fine ash is indicative of oak. the BTU's in oak are going to be higher than fruit woods and burn much cleaner than other woods as the nut and fruit woods naturally have more oils in them. I use lumberjack pellets, but only because I have a choice between traeger and lumberjack, and lumberjack sells foe $10.99 at Boomgars. I am curious, has anyone tried to smoke with ash wood. it is rated with one of the higher btu's and is plentiful now that the Emerald ash borer has hit the USA.


----------



## SLW210

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but all of this is contrary to the information on the Traeger website.
Highlighting is mine.
https://www.traegergrills.com/why-wood-pellets.html#hardwood


> *Frequently Asked Questions Back to Top *
> Read Traeger’s top Frequently Asked Questions about pellets. To see more FAQ's, check out our Support page.
> 
> Do I need to use Traeger pellets?
> To ensure your grill runs at its highest performance, and your food has the purest flavor, always use genuine Traeger Hardwood Pellets. By manufacturing our natural hardwood pellets in our own Traeger mills across the U.S.A., we can guarantee that from mill to grill, only 100% natural, virgin hardwood makes up our delicious wood-fired flavors. Our pellets are specifically designed to give the best results on our grills. The use of other wood pellets, wood chips, firebricks, or heating pellets can damage your grill.
> Can I leave my pellets outside?
> We do not recommend storing your pellets outdoors because moisture negatively affects the pellets, sometimes making them unusable.
> Do pecan pellets contain nuts?
> Yes, there may be nuts in the pecan pellets.
> * Do Traeger pellets contain flavor oils?
> Traeger pellets are all natural, 100% virgin hardwood with no added flavors.*
> Do I always have to use pellets when cooking?
> Yes, hardwood pellets are the heat source inside the grill and the grill cannot function without them.
> How should I store my pellets?



So is the website wrong?

What about the Pit Boss Brand? It is stocked at the local Walmart, which is convenient for me, but I can get the Louisiana Grills shipped to store for free as well and maybe some other brands.

As for the FAQ saying it will void your warranty to use another brand, that's not what is in the warranty as I read it.

https://www.traegergrills.com/service-warranty.html


> This warranty shall be void if the unit is not assembled or operated in accordance with the operation instructions provided with this unit; the unit is resold or traded to another owner; components, accessories, or *fuels not compatible with the unit have been used*; the unit has been used in commercial or food service application; or the user has abused or otherwise failed to maintain the unit.



https://www.traegergrills.com/faqs.html


> Do I need to use Traeger Pellets?
> 
> For best quality and health assurance, always use genuine Traeger Wood Pellets. By manufacturing our natural hardwood pellets in our own Traeger mills across the U.S.A., we can guarantee that from mill to grill, only 100% natural, virgin hardwood makes up our delicious wood-fired flavors.



I don't much care about the warranty anyway, pretty hard for them to prove I didn't use Traeger Pellets. The Traeger Pellets have been working very good in mine, just a pain to go to Home Depot just to get wood pellets when I drive by a couple of Walmarts everyday.


----------



## bregent

>>As for the FAQ saying it will void your warranty to use another brand, that's not what is in the warranty as I read it.

Their warranty has been revised to comply with the law. It no longer states that you must use their pellets.


----------



## SLW210

AFAIK, it has always been, at least I can find no written evidence that they ever stated not using Traeger Pellets voided the warranty, it appears it is all a bunch of Internet Forum BS, if you have evidence otherwise please provide it. 


> WARNING!  USE ONLY TRAEGER BRAND BBQ PELLETS, which are specifically made to work in our Grills.  NEVER use heating fuel pellets in the Grill due to potential hazardous contaminants that may be present.  This Warranty shall be void if the unit is not...operated in accordance with the operation instructions provided with the unit, ..... or fuels not compatible with the unit have been used, ....


Which doesn't exclude other brands of pellets at all.

So, to follow up, the Pit Boss Competition at Walmart seem to be pretty good so far.


----------



## SonnyE

I think the facts is that there is no FDA, or anybody else inspecting and assuring there is a proper pure wood, nor that percentages are accurate.
Please show me where there is anything, other than claims, proving that the product being provided is as stated.

I've been involved with too many industries to believe nobody fudges. They do, often knowingly.
And remember, a leather shoe is 100% Beef Byproducts. So don't be looking at the inside of that hot dog your eating...


----------



## Rings Я Us

What about the thousands of employees that have worked there producing the pellets? From the lowest on the payroll to top executives.. by now we would have had a few good secrets get out and lawsuits against them.


----------



## SonnyE

Rings Я Us said:


> What about the thousands of employees that have worked there producing the pellets? From the lowest on the payroll to top executives.. by now we would have had a few good secrets get out and lawsuits against them.



Ahem... Johnny, 16 employees...
*Production begins at largest wood pellet plant in Northeast U.S.*
I grant you it's a bit dated... But it isn't GM, or Uncle Sam. :p


----------



## Rings Я Us

What a joke.. I had no idea they were such a pip squeak itty bitty company.. I could employ more people than them and I don't have a penny to my name.. 
So 14million dollar plant will employ 15- 16 people?  What a joke!


----------



## Rings Я Us

https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Traeger-Pellet-Grills-EI_IE451336.11,32.htm


----------



## Rings Я Us

I asked them what was in the pellets.. they said "wood" 
They said we can come snoop around for anything we want but don't steal any food from the break room fridge. :D


----------



## SonnyE

Rings Я Us said:


> What a joke.. I had no idea they were such a pip squeak itty bitty company.. I could employ more people than them and I don't have a penny to my name..
> So 14million dollar plant will employ 15- 16 people?  What a joke!



Automation Nation, Johnny.
Poke a log in here, forklift bins and bags away at the other end.
If it burns, it heats.


----------



## SonnyE

Rings Я Us said:


> https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Traeger-Pellet-Grills-EI_IE451336.11,32.htm



You know, or maybe you didn't, they wear funny underwear in SLC. Part of their religion.
Just sayin....

Wood. Well, yeah, we kinda suspected that anyway. :confused:
The rules is, there is no rules.
Just eat your green hamburger and enjoy that it tastes good.


----------



## gpb11

SLW210 said:


> AFAIK, it has always been, at least I can find no written evidence that they ever stated not using Traeger Pellets voided the warranty, it appears it is all a bunch of Internet Forum BS, if you have evidence otherwise please provide it.



Here you go, Traeger website from March 2015 (I just picked a random date that their page had been archived):
http://web.archive.org/web/20150323053707/http://www.traegergrills.com:80/support/faq



> *Can I substitute homemade barbecue pellets, other brands of pellets, or heating fuel pellets for Traeger-brand barbecue pellets?*
> No. In fact, doing so will void your Traeger Warranty. Our barbecue pellets are made exclusively from natural food-grade hardwoods and are free of contaminants such as chemicals, petroleum, dirt or sand, or corrosion-causing salt from wood harvested from coastal areas. The pellets are designed specifically to optimize the performance of your Traeger. They are manufactured and packaged at our own mill according to strict specifications for density, hardness, and moisture content. The safety and/or performance of your grill may be compromised if you substitute any fuel other than Traeger-brand barbecue pellets.


----------

